# Recall Issue - '16 Outback 316Rl - Brand New - No Hot Water - Recall!!



## Lou-Lou (Nov 15, 2015)

We just bought our Keystone Outback 2016 316RL and our first camping trip we couldn't get the electric water heater to work! After checking the breaker and other switches, we ended up using the gas to heat our shower (thank goodness that option is available!). We took it to our service department and it took them two hours to figure out that wires had been crossed.

Upon check out, the repair shop realized there was a recall. The recall was for the water heater lines being crossed!! They claimed we should have known but we had just bought the camper 2 weeks prior! We are probably going to pay for the extra labor hours because we bought it from an out of town high volume dealer and want to keep our relationship good with this small town dealer service shop, but the dealer we bought it from should have checked this before we drove off the lot.

I own a car dealership and we check our vehicles before they leave the lot and every time before we work on a vehicle! Surely that should have been done here!!!

Anyway, I wanted to put this out there for anyone else, in the event they are searching this issue!

*On this issue, how are recalls checked with respect to travel trailers? Is there a database that is searchable on the internet like there is for vehicles? Do you just have to wait to be notified in the mail?*


----------



## JMBAC (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners/SearchSafetyIssues
But currently I don't see anything listed for 2016.
(I was just in there because we're contemplating a 2014 230RS)


----------



## Lou-Lou (Nov 15, 2015)

I have no idea why it isn't listed, but there is a recall ofor it. Maybe it is only for select Vin numbers only and it doesn't require a listing. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lou-Lou said:


> ....we ended up using the gas to heat our shower (thank goodness that option is available!).
> 
> We are probably going to pay for the extra labor hours because we bought it from an out of town high volume dealer and want to keep our relationship good with this small town dealer service shop,


First....unless you are extremely low on LP, I would highly recommend you always use LP and electric to heat the hot water. While the electric might be free at your campground, it can not heat the water as fast as the LP can. If you two people taking showers back to back, the LP can keep up....no chance the electric doing so.

For the warranty....you should not have to pay a dime at any authorized Keystone repair facility....regardless of where you purchased. I drove to Michigan (Lakeshore) to buy our prior Outback and the dealer in Oregon had to do some work...and cost me nothing.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I sure agree with Oregon_Camper. You should not have to pay for any warranty work, as long as it's an authorized Keystone dealer.

I also bought from Lakeshore, as the local Keystone dealer does not carry Outbacks. However, the local dealer has said they have no problems doing warranty work on any Keystone model. I had some insurance work done there this summer (a piece of road debris punched a hole in the diamond plate...), and there were two other Outbacks in that shop when mine was there, one of which was in for some warranty work..


----------

